# What do You guys do to prevent Rad Rot?



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

OK I got most of my salt problems solved but this on keeps appearing.

I've tried black spay pain before installing and Black Rustoleum but as you can see, they all end up like this:









This still keeps me cool, 3 cores, particulally in the winter it's great.

Any ideas what to do before installation of another radiator?.
Remember it has to radiate heat not reflect it back into the radiator.

Yes I do wash off the saltoff if I can find a operating DIY car wash


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont have that problem

Try a ground strap between the rad and body-frame or galvanized paint or a sacrificial Galvin anode (like in boats) attached to the radiator


----------

